# Paypal custom text?



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there a way for someone to enter text in a field and I will be able to see after the order goes through?

I thought it was an option..but I tested it and it doesn't seem to be working.

Also where can I find the "view cart" button to put on my site so customers can see their cart when they are browsing and ordering more than one item?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ken Styles said:


> Is there a way for someone to enter text in a field and I will be able to see after the order goes through?


There's a comment field during the payment process where the customer can write you a message.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

True, but I mean lets say I wanted a shirt that has "Ken" written on it.

I go to a website type in "KEN" in a feild and order it.

Then the person that will make the shirt will see "KEN" as the custom text that I want.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could do this with a custom shopping cart (free) like cubecart.com, etc..

Or, within the PayPal shopping cart system, you would add a new product and then click on the "Add Additional Options" button which will take you to a screen where you can add option fields like a text box or drop down list, edit the view cart button, and more.

After you create the product, paypal will show you the HTML for both the product and the view cart/checkout buttons.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

great! Thanks!


----------

